# X720 Steering Column



## Deppdog (Apr 21, 2016)

This is probably a stupid question, but I don't want to break anything. Can someone give me a quick rundown on how to remove the shrouds around the steering column on an X720? The tilt steering is locked up and I want to see if I can get it functional, but I don't want to break any little plastic tabs and what-not on the column shrouds.

Thanks in advance!
SD


----------

